# How's the weather?



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

In your part of the world? Here in Chicago this week (I'm writing this on May 6, 2014) it's supposed to be in the 80s here and then there's a chance of big ol' thunderstorms. It's been pleasant, for the most part. I am not happy about the 80s OR the thunderstorms.

Hot where you are? Cold?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Perfection here in southeast Iowa the last couple of days.  Mostly sunny, mild breezes, mid-70s.  The yucky, sticky, heat and potential thunderstorms are supposed to roll in tomorrow.

Enjoy gorgeous spring weather while you can!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Here in Indiana it is turning beautiful this week...finally! I think it reached 70 today. Next 2 days it's supposed to be in the low 80s, then 70's for a while. I will take it....even if it gets hot and sticky! I am so tired of cold breezes and having to wear a jacket. Bring on the heat!!!


----------



## Daniel Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

In Moore, Oklahoma we're entering the month of May, which isn't our favorite by any stretch of the imagination.

Sent from the back of a white CIA van using Tapatalk. Please help!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mid to upper 60s still here in northeast NJ. We had one day about a week ago or so that flirted with 80, but that's been about it so far in making us think summer isn't too far away. Mixed bag in terms of sun, clouds, and rain, with windy being the norm. Looks like the current forecast has us jumping up into the mid-70s on Saturday, continuing with a mixture of showers and sun.

Long story short: still spring here.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Northwestern NJ here (used to live in northeastern NJ, NogDog, and my mother still lives there ).

Anyway, it was cool this morning out in my neck of Jersey, the sun was out, and I had to endure a 2-hour commute to work. Bah! I really wish the coolness would go away - I'm so over temperatures in the 30s, I want me some 60s and 70s!  Tonight, there's supposed to be some rain showers moving through, and the same for tomorrow.

Yeah, I'm ready for some warmth!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

In the 70s here today, but there are thunderstorms around. That always ruins it for me. I hate thunderstorms.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

balaspa said:


> In the 70s here today, but there are thunderstorms around. That always ruins it for me. I hate thunderstorms.


Time to get out of the Midwest -- maybe San Diego?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

We already had our first sticky not weather in South Texas last week, upper 90's and we hit 100 one one of those. 
Now its 88 and we are suppose to get a front of rain by tomorrow. Looks like rain in the forecast for the next several days. Temps in the upper 80's. 
We need the rain, its pretty dry around here. That will also help with the dust from the new walmart construction across the street.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> We already had our first sticky not weather in South Texas last week, upper 90's and we hit 100 one one of those.
> Now its 88 and we are suppose to get a front of rain by tomorrow. Looks like rain in the forecast for the next several days. Temps in the upper 80's.
> We need the rain, its pretty dry around here. That will also help with the dust from the new walmart construction across the street.


Walmart across the street - that will be handy for you!

We had one thunderstorm this morning, but it was short-lived. The temperature is up to 92 now, a record high for May. It is muggy and more rain/possible storms are on the way tonight. The few days of spring-like weather we had were lovely. I hope we get a few more spring days before true summer heat and humidity come to stay.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

In the 70s for a few days, 100s forecast for next week.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Raining today and throughout most of the day here in New Jersey (the central part of the state, anyway). It's kinda sorta warm, but I think it's supposed to get cool again tomorrow or over the weekend.

 Seems like Winter really wants to hang on indefinitely (although in a milder way).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Gah! In the mid-80s today with the possibility of thunderstorms tonight and tomorrow morning. A/C has been turned on.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

A sunny and balmy 55 here in Anchorage AK!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We got lucky and the storms around here were not bad. Today it's warm, but not as hot as it was yesterday. It got up into the mid-80s and over 90 in some places. That's just too damn hot for May.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Glorious weather here in Durban (even the weatherman said so   ) Sunny and warm at 26oC (approx 80oF). We are going into winter and it will get a bit more chilly, but never seems to go into single figures, even in the 'dead of winter' .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

High in the upper 80s today. Tomorrow's high will only be in the upper 60s, and in the low 60s on Wednesday -- and so the battle continues between North and South, here in NJ.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Gorgeous autumn weather here in northern New Zealand. Misty mornings that ripen into golden days, and crisp nights. Mid-60s in your temperatures. I love this time of year!


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

96 today and 100 tomorrow and Thursday...


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Cold.. got below freezing last night.  Not going to be nice until Thursday.  My garage is full of flowers and other plants waiting to be put outside.  Come on warm weather.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

South Jersey is beautiful. 80s-low 90s. Perfect top off my Jeep weather.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It got really hot and humid and we had some doozy storms around here last night. Just rainy and much more comfortable and cool right now.


----------



## Low Kay Hwa (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, over here in Singapore, it's summer every day. Literally every day.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It SNOWED in the norther suburbs here in Chicago today! Just rain by me, but it is chilly. People are freaking out, but the weather forecast is for temps in the 80s and severe thunderstorms next week, so I am enjoying this cold snap while it lasts.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Back to hot weather here today later this week - into the 80s. Blech.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

86 degrees in NYC today.  My weather app says "feels like 83," but they are wrong.  It felt like 90 to me when I picked up my laundry 6 blocks away (and 100 when I got home and hauled the cart up 4 flights).  Humidity is not high.  We have much worse to look forward to in June and July.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The weather in London was good, but has now forgotten about that and reverted to norm ... cool, damp, crummy.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We had  huge hail here last week. Lots of storms in and around the area and it keeps going from uncomfortably hot to very cool and pleasant.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

balaspa said:


> We had huge hail here last week. Lots of storms in and around the area and it keeps going from uncomfortably hot to very cool and pleasant.


Nothing much in Lombard last week. Was just out with the dog -- 11:00 p.m. Cool and comfortable. Aaaaaaah.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

After two days in the mid-80 degrees, it is cold and damp now.  About 56 tonight.  (NYC)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It's been beautiful. Wonderful Memorial Day weekend....best we've had in quite a while. It was high 70s and sunny all weekend and so far it's been that way this week as well. A few times it has clouded over and looked as though it could rain, but really haven't seen much. Some storms south of us, but we haven't seen any. Today is sunny and high of 79 and weekend looks beautiful again with low 80s. Love this time of year!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> It's been beautiful. Wonderful Memorial Day weekend....best we've had in quite a while. It was high 70s and sunny all weekend and so far it's been that way this week as well. A few times it has clouded over and looked as though it could rain, but really haven't seen much. Some storms south of us, but we haven't seen any. Today is sunny and high of 79 and weekend looks beautiful again with low 80s. Love this time of year!


Where are you?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not too bad, here. Warm, but not overly warm. It never stays that way, though. More storms predicted for Sunday and then most of next week, which suuuuucks.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We got more storms on the way over night and tomorrow morning. Hot today, but with a nice breeze. I could deal with weather like this all summer as long as it didn't get too humid.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I gotta say today's weather here is pretty close to perfect.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Where are you?


Northeast Indiana...near Fort Wayne. It's been beautiful here lately. Around 80 and usually with a breeze, except for yesterday when we spent all day doing yard work and could have used a breeze!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

WINDY and HOT.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Too damn hot today. Making walking the dogs a bigger chore than normal.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Too d*mn hot today. Making walking the dogs a bigger chore than normal.


Hot? You're in the city? It's been 'bout perfect here today in Villa Park / Lombard. Nothing that you could call hot at all.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

101 right now and says feels like 111.  . 

*groans. 

I walked to the mail box and I am so hot. Yikes. I guess summer is here, again. We already had 100 a few weeks ago. 

Forgot the put the sunshade in my car...............


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

It is a beautiful day in Central Oregon with a bright blue sky, 75 degrees currently and 16% humidity (I like putting that in there because I am so glad I moved here).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hot here, but with storms possible this afternoon. For once, I am wanting rain because my wife and I put down more grass seed the other day and we need the water.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Raining very hard right now (4:18am Friday).  What a bad weather this week has been since Monday.  Humid and sometimes rainy every day.  I was off on Tuesday as a make-up comp day for Memorial Day and it was nasty 2nd day in a row.  More rain predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's wonderfully cool and breezy here in Chicago today. And the sky is cloudless, which I love.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, it is PERFECT in the Chicago area.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So far we have lucked out with the bad weather. Those twin tornadoes in Nebraska were like something out of my nightmare. Got rain today, and it's freaking hot and humid. Not a fan of this kind of summer weather.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

More storms here. I HATE THUNDERSTORMS!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hot.

I miss the Polar Vortex.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

God! Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain! We had some very bad storms over the weekend here and it's been raining off an on again all day today.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Getting really sick of the constant thunderstorms, lightning and rain.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We haven't had storms in the past week or so, but they are predicted for tonight.  Sunny, hot and humid today -- 84 degrees (NYC).


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It was a pretty gloomy week with not a lot of sunshine, and when we did get the sun it was so hot and humid you felt drenched just stepping out of the house. Looks like another few days of that before we can cool down a bit and maybe lose some humidity...I hope. Of course this is the week we are tearing off our deck and building a new one.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am REALLY terrified about the weather here today. They are calling for some potentially severe weather today and the storms have already formed over Iowa. They are headed in our direction and the bow echo means that high winds and possible tornadoes are possible.

My worst nightmare.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Man, this is perfect weather here for July. Warm, but not too hot. No storms predicted for today.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Rainy 4th of July.  Not too bad considering there is a hurricane hitting North Carolina.  

We had some wild thunderstorms last evening.  I was caught in one (with umbrella) when I got out of the train after work at Columbus Circle.  Took refuge across two streets in Whole Foods and picked up some food for dinner tonight.  Storm was over when I came out of there, but very black curtain to the west (over NJ).  About 20 minutes later we had more thunderstorm and flash flood, and my sneakers got soaked while crossing the street.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's Fall-like here today! It's glorious! Highs in the 60s. Just great. I wish the summer would stay this way.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

balaspa said:


> It's Fall-like here today! It's glorious! Highs in the 60s. Just great. I wish the summer would stay this way.


I agree 100%. The summer polar vortex is providing my idea of perfect weather.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am finally getting a breather her today with clouds and shattered showers. So its in the 80's. We have had upper 90's to 101 for a while and at night not going below like 77 at night. Even in the morning it already felt like a Sauna here.  

This week looks like 98 (76 night) pretty much all through Sunday. Same old same old around here I guess.  . By next week it goes up to 100/101 according to the chart. Oh goody. 

I am also dealing with an influx of palmetto bugs, nice name for very large roaches. They are as big as my palm, plus feelers.  . They want the water pipes and come in. Today I been setting large roach traps and using the gel all over the place. Tired of looking at the things on my stick traps I have everywhere. 

Only thing happy are my peppers in my Earthboxes. I think my oregano burned. Or cooked for that matter. 

I would love mild weather year round. 80's are nice. But I'd have to move somewhere else for that.


----------



## RA Books (Jul 10, 2014)

Absolutely boiling: about thirty degrees here (that's centigrade). There's hardly a cloud in the sky and the office is rather quiet. Everyone with WiFi has gone to the park. 

ETA: About 86 fahrenheit.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Still nice here. Sadly, real summer returns next week. I wish we could put about 1,000 giant fans on Lake Michigan to just blow constant lake breezes across the Chicagoland area.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

It is hot. This is nature's way of telling me that I am still in New Orleans, and that this is still July...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Weird!    Heck-fire, usually we're in the mid-90s at this time of year, but it started raining yesterday and we're in the low 70s. GLORIOUS weather, I'm sitting outside on the patio with my laptop and dodging hummingbirds.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Way too damn hot!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Rather nice here today, high of 87 with low (for AR) humidity. Gonna get warmer though the rest of the week.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Way too d*mn hot!


Aye . Still the same for me, 98 with feeling in the 100's. Don't see any chance coming any time soon. 
We got ice cream from Dairy Queen yesterday, a rare treat for us and it was still hot in the evening. My ice melted before we made it out the lot. It is soft serve but still.

I look forward to spring each year and its always just so short. It seemed even shorter this year. At least I finally have a good functioning AC. Still not efficient of course, its all old in these apartments, but at least I can get the temperature to 78 now inside upstairs. Can't get much below that though. It used to be 82 in the afternoon in summer upstairs.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Today is hotter yet, but it will cool down tomorrow. The daytime temp is pretty bad, but the humidity is so high that it's very uncomfortable.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The temperature is 94, the heat index is 111 and there are heat advisory warnings - UGH.  Even with central air conditioning, I am ensconced in our blessedly cooler basement.  Thank goodness it is supposed to cool off to normal 80s starting tomorrow.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Basement, what is that.  . Have't seen one of those since I left Germany back when. I miss those things. I am upstairs, 2nd and 3rd floor non insulated old apartments. It feels like all hot air from the neighborhood creeps into out place. Try keeping onions in that environment.  

I have to replenish the stock tomorrow so I try to do that very early in the morning, cause I have to lug everything including heavy 2.5 gallons of water upstairs.  

Need to find something to slap on my large Foreman grill I have on my balcony so I don't have to heat the kitchen much. The way they build these places, my kitchen gets the least cool air from the AC as its the end of the line so to speak. Not much left when it gets there though. Sigh. 

At least I made enough ice cubes for my water as our ice maker contraption in the 1980's fridge has given up the ghost. Never liked those large half moon shaped things anyway and the way the unfiltered cubes taste. 

My car is dropping a lot of the plastic trims. My sunshade mirrors have fallen out. The glue became gooey. Glad I only drive a cheaper Kia.   Can't have anything nice here without a garage.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Basement, what is that. . Have't seen one of those since I left Germany back when. I miss those things. I am upstairs, 2nd and 3rd floor non insulated old apartments. It feels like all hot air from the neighborhood creeps into out place. Try keeping onions in that environment.


Ah! I know. I'm in 5th floor walk-up and on days like today (85 degrees) need the AC on.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It is much cooler here in Chicago today - it's great. Sometimes having that giant Lake Michigan right next to us is awesome.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Agreed. Beautiful day in the Chicago area!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Today ain't too shabby either. I wish it would stay like this for the rest of the summer.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Today ain't too shabby either. I wish it would stay like this for the rest of the summer.


Yeah, but the odds aren't too good on that, I'm sorry to say.  
Fairly cool here as well.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It's been a beautiful summer here in northeast Indiana. We've had days ranging from 70 to 90, but honestly most of them have been in the high 70s to low 80s. Very unusual for this time of year here. Occasionally we get a hot day in the high 80s or near 90 but it only lasts a day or two and then it's back down again. Most people don't complain on those days either, because we still remember all the snow we had to deal with last winter/spring and 90 seems easy!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I miss the snow. I miss the Polar Vortex. I prefer that weather over the hot and humid, thunderstormy weather of summer. We are under the gun tonight and tomorrow into Sunday for thunderstorms.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hot but not particularly windy.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

It has been 98/100 all week.  Plants are wilting with the heat.  It definitely is summer here.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler, beautiful, here and supposed to be like it all week. I hope the rest of the summer is like this.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

70s for most of the week. Low last night was 49...brrrr.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Kindlegirl, I would love that. I love fall-like weather. Today the highs here are in the 70s, but it's kind of humid with a chance of thunderstorms.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rain started around 10am this morning, so we came in from the dig sites and did lab work the rest of the day. (How's that for cryptic?) 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Got up to 106 today. Too hot!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Great weather Monday night and all day Tuesday.  Tuesday afternoon it was 72 with low humidity (at least for NYC).  One of my co-workers is always cold and she complained today:  "What happened to summer?  If it's like this tomorrow, I'm going to wear my Uggs boots."  Seriously!

65 degrees tonight when I came out of the subway at 12:20 AM.  I love this weather.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Kindlegirl, I would love that. I love fall-like weather. Today the highs here are in the 70s, but it's kind of humid with a chance of thunderstorms.


You would love it here then. It has definitely felt like fall here lately. It's been great sleeping weather and it's nice that we don't have to run the AC, but since it's still July a little warmer would be great for me. I like fall weather, in the fall. I'm afraid if it's already like this we'll be seeing snow fly in October! It is nice though if you have outside work to do.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> You would love it here then. It has definitely felt like fall here lately. It's been great sleeping weather and it's nice that we don't have to run the AC, but since it's still July a little warmer would be great for me. I like fall weather, in the fall. I'm afraid if it's already like this we'll be seeing snow fly in October! It is nice though if you have outside work to do.


I have no doubt that we will have hot, humid weather again within a week. I hate it. Weather comes through with cool fronts (yes!) and warm humid weather. Cool weather doesn't mean fall is coming soon.

Even when it is as nice as it has been for 3 days now, it is always hot on the subway platforms. I cannot wear a jacket or long sleeves for my commute. Subway cars have AC, but those platforms are like an oven. In all my years in NYC, this is the first year that I have to take the train to work.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have no doubt that fall is not here yet and we will have hot days in August, but in Fort Wayne this has been the 2nd coolest summer on record! We hit one 90 degree day but otherwise it's mostly been in the 70s and low 80s occasionally. It's been very strange weather this summer for our area.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Relatively pleasant here - a bit humid, but really this summer hasn't been too bad. Too many storms for my taste, but only a few really hot days.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

96oF with an air quality alert (ozone).


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We're back up to highs in the 90s - much more typical weather than what we had in July.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> 96oF with an air quality alert (ozone).


We had a high of 88 in 10019 (NYC) Tuesday. Wonder why NJ got stuck with 96? It started out (at noon) with 44% humidity but it rose in the late afternoon/evening. 71 now at 4am.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

High 70s here with high level clouds. Holding that way for a few days and no calls for rain in the forecast until Monday.


----------

